# Dasuquin vs Cosequin



## sprasad033 (12 mo ago)

Hi all,

I have read extensively on the differences and seems most recommend Dasuquin. My golden is around 100lbs and 12 years old, has arthritis (can move around, slow to get up, sometimes limps, some days better than others). Overall, still good but wanted to see if this would help more. However I had 2 concerns, below is the breakdown of the differences on a per tablet basis. Dasquin has more per tablet but their maintenance diet is 1 tablet a day, I currently give me Golden 2 Cosqeuin a day (maintenance diet) so that means he is getting more Gluco, Chondrotin and Manganese while Dasequin he will get more MSM and ASU. Is this actually better than since 2 out of 3 main ingredients are now less? 

Also, he has been taking Cosequin for a year, if i do switch do I need to do the initial loading of dasquin? 


Supplement:Dasuquin*CosequinGlucosamine900 mg600 mgChondroitin350 mg300 mgMSM800 mg250 mgASU90 mg0 mgManganese0 mg3 mg


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello. I have given my senior golden (16.5) both Dausuquin and Cosequin over the years. My vet told me that either one was good for joint health. I honestly don't remember seeing a big difference between the two when it came to his joints. I think both were fine.

I'm currently giving him a product from NaturVet called Senior Advanced Joint Health with collagen and turmeric which has some extra natural ingredients for daily aches and pains. He doesn't love the taste but he will eat them and I have seen some improvement in mobility and less limping.

You state that he is about 100 pounds. Is he carrying a few extra pounds or is he just a very large Golden? Not meant to be critical, but I have heard over the years from some very knowledgeable forum members that keeping a dog a little bit leaner helps tremendously with hip and joint health. Again, no criticism intended. 

I hope someone with more knowledge will chime in on your original question. Good luck!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

IMO and looking at the chart above, I feel the Dasuquin is better to give, especially to Srs. 
There's also an Advanced Formula but it's only available through your Vet, at least it was the last time I checked. 
You may want to ask your Vet if it's necessary to do the initial dosages if you make a switch. 

Did your Vet recommend any weight loss for your Golden?
100 lbs is alot of weight to carry around, it puts a lot of stress on joints, hips and all other organs, heart in particular.


Breed standard weight for Goldens from AKC is-

*WEIGHT*
65-75 pounds (male)
55-65 pounds (female)

Your Golden may need some pain meds to help manage the arthritis. There's other treatment options such as cold laser, acupuncture and massage therapy. If you have access to indoor swimming or water therapy, some boarding facilities offer it, swimming is an excellent form of exercise, doesn't put any stress on hips and joints and would be a great way to get some weight off your Golden.


----------



## sprasad033 (12 mo ago)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> IMO and looking at the chart above, I feel the Dasuquin is better to give, especially to Srs.
> There's also an Advanced Formula but it's only available through your Vet, at least it was the last time I checked.
> You may want to ask your Vet if it's necessary to do the initial dosages if you make a switch.
> 
> ...


Thank you, he is already on Mexocam. I'm trying to figure out the best supplement regiment for him that will keep him going. He is actually a pretty large golden in terms of frame (not a typical smalll one) and his avg weight was in the 90s when he was young. I will double check with vet on a weight target goal and a potential switch. 

Have you tried the Dasuquin Advanced vs Dasuquin? Any major differences?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

sprasad033 said:


> Thank you, he is already on Mexocam. I'm trying to figure out the best supplement regiment for him that will keep him going. He is actually a pretty large golden in terms of frame (not a typical smalll one) and his avg weight was in the 90s when he was young. I will double check with vet on a weight target goal and a potential switch.
> 
> Have you tried the Dasuquin Advanced vs Dasuquin? Any major differences?



I have not used the Dasuquin Advanced yet.

My current girl is only 20 months old, I give her the Cosoquin chews.
When she gets between 5-7 or if needed earlier, I will switch to the Dasuquin with MSM.

Here is the info from Dasuquin's site regarding the Advanced Formula. Your Vet can give you more information too and should be able to advise you based on your dog's condition which may work better for him.

Dasuquin® Advanced Soft Chews For Dogs | Dasuquin®

I've had 3 previous Goldens, before they got well into their teens I gave them the Dasuquin with MSM. I made sure to keep their weight down, my males were in the 72-75 range and my previous female was 62. My current girl is a Field girl, she weighs 48 lbs., my Vet doesn't want her going over 50. I kept my guys active-took them for long walks daily and also swimming a few times a week. I am fortunate enough to live less than a block from the Inter Coastal Waterwy. There's a nice beach at the end of my street for property owners only. The water in the ICW is much calmer than on the main beaches.
My first Golden lived to 15.5, my 2nd boy to almost 12, and my first female to almost 12.

This thread is an older one, but still contains some good information in it.
It was put together by a member who is a Vet, she hasn't been on the Forum in a long time.

Supplements, etc. for Arthritis/Joint Problems | Page 8 | Golden Retriever Dog Forums (goldenretrieverforum.com)


----------



## MeganR (Jul 3, 2019)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> There's other treatment options such as cold laser, acupuncture and massage therapy. If you have access to indoor swimming or water therapy, some boarding facilities offer it, swimming is an excellent form of exercise, doesn't put any stress on hips and joints and would be a great way to get some weight off your Golden.


To piggyback off of CAROLINA MOM, my parents had a lot of success with regaining mobility with therapy for their senior dog. Laser treatment seemed to really help along with the physical therapy exercises that they did. Before they started treatment for their dog, I didn't realize places like this existed -meaning how extensive the services are. From how my parents described it to me, you basically get a dog physical therapist that does assessments and makes treatment plan for your pet.

Your pet might not need this level of intervention yet. When my parens started treatment, they needed a special harness to help him with his back end. It's something that they wished they knew about earlier though. 

This is the place they used in case it helps in any way:
Home | Veterinarian in Bethlehem, PA | Animal Therapy Center


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

Ask your vet about Galliprant- fairly new on the market (2016)- VERY well tolerated NSAID. Our 11 year old Golden is doing really well on it. It is highly recommended as it does not cause the peripheral organ damage that can happen with other long term anti inflammatories. Galliprant—An NSAID for Dogs with Osteoarthritis


----------

